# GETTING into AKU.



## BilalA667 (Dec 22, 2017)

What grades in A levels should i have to get into aku. If suppose i have 3 Bs in A levels, can i still get into aku with a good test and interview? Or is it important to have As and A*’s.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Salam,

As someone who just got into AKU this year, and after interacting with seniors and fellow batchmates for the past 3 weeks, I can say that there is a minority with straight Bs too who did get in. However, that's not what you should "aim" for. You should aim for the best you can get. I personally have 3 A*s. A friend here has 2 A*s and a B. And so on and so forth until we reach people who have 3 Bs. The most important part is the interview in my experience. But I'd suggest that you aim for A*s and As. Feel free to ask me any more questions at [email protected] and do check out my guide on the entire admissions process here too: 

Preparing for admission into AKU’s MBBS program: https://goo.gl/Q4e8Wg

I hope I helped.


----------



## adenosinisvulgar (Dec 27, 2017)

laikin yay adenosine banda bilkul qabil e aitbaar nahe hai bhai . iski baton par na jayein sub . plz beware of him iski neeyat kharab hoti hai aur character bhe kharab . masoom girls ko phasata hai .


----------



## BilalA667 (Dec 22, 2017)

Jo bhi hai, mere sawaal ka jawab tou de diya na, Thankyou bro for the help. Much appreciated


----------



## vulgaradenosin (Dec 30, 2017)

zahir hae apko tou koe faraq nahe parna . faraq to girls ko parna hae jinsay pehlay vo batain karta hae help karnay kay bahany aor phir unki personl information agay spread karta hae . apny jaisay larkon ka gang banya hua hai time pas kay lie aur shugal kay liay . tissue ki tarhan istmal karta hae aor phir dil bhar jaye to phenk daita hae . yay sirf aik warning hae . ye banda vulgar hae .


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

BilalA667 said:


> Jo bhi hai, mere sawaal ka jawab tou de diya na, Thankyou bro for the help. Much appreciated


No problem at all bro! Feel free to ask more, and thank you for seeing through this troll. He is quite literally projecting his own messages that he sent me (which I do have as proof) onto me to ruin my reputation simply because I didn't help him in his agenda of finding girls here, of all places. *facepalm* This is like the 5th account he has made lol.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

And I've banned all his accounts. No matter how many accounts he makes, I'll simply ban him over and over again until he gets tired of making and trolling around


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

It's quite sad that some deranged and probably jealous people have such free time in there hands to annoy other ,succesful, people who ,out of their free will, take time to help others. Rather than try to work on their own careers, these people type on their keyboards all day because they are quite frankly usless at eveything else. Kudos Adenosine for continuing to help others while facing this continuous uphill battle.


----------



## shameonAdenosine (Jan 3, 2018)

larkay to larkay larkiyan bhe vulgar hain is forum par . ab ye aimer naam ki larki ko hee daikh lo . atleast larkiyon ko to apni izat ka khyal hona chaiye . laikin agar izat pehlay hee bik chuki ho to phir kya fikar . adenosine larkiyan phasany lga hua hae aur ye larkay . aur apas main to pata nahi kya kya hota hae allah donon ko hadayat dy


----------



## malixx (Nov 13, 2017)

^ Astaghfirullah guys and girls here. Such shameful activities going on here. Bad parenting i would say. HarisKhan123 should take some serious action.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

This guy is trying to degrade a good user on this forum. He has made other accounts as well trying to degrade him. I'm doing my best to try and ban all of his accounts and all of his threads.

Just to clarify: Adenosine is innocent and this guy has been continuously harrasing him for about a week now. Do not listen or reply to his posts. I'll try and get in contact with a admin to have his IP blocked

Haris


----------



## malixx (Nov 13, 2017)

HarisKhan123 said:


> This guy is trying to degrade a good user on this forum. He has made other accounts as well trying to degrade him. I'm doing my best to try and ban all of his accounts and all of his threads.
> 
> Just to clarify: Adenosine is innocent and this guy has been continuously harrasing him for about a week now. Do not listen or reply to his posts. I'll try and get in contact with a admin to have his IP blocked
> 
> Haris


Adenosine should prove himself innocent or people will believe him and what is the case with the other one involved in this activity?


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yay Berniesandal bhe adenosine kay sath mila hua hae . pura gang hae isky doston ka . aor kaam aik hee hae ghatia . main ghalat nahe hoon mai maa baap ki kasam kha kay kahta hoon mjy inhon nay aimer ka bataya tha adenosine nay kaha k ye acha time pas hae mainay bhe dil lagi kay liye rakha hua hae isko . warna mjy kya pata tha yahan par kisi ka . adenosin apky sath khel rha hai . ye banda 2 munn wala hae . upar say kch andar se kch . main kasam khata hoon apny maa baap ki mjay inhon nay hee aimer ka bataya aor us par ilzam lagany ka kaha tha shugal kay liye . ab maa baap say barh kay to koe nahe hota kisi ka .

- - - Updated - - -

jaawab do adenosine kiun khel khail raha hay bechari kay sath


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Lol yar you do realize na that I have ALL of your so called "threats" in my inbox, all of your messages of desperation where you have begged me to give you "tips" for getting girls and all of my own messages where I have repeatedly advised you that you should NOT behave like this and correct your own character and focus on becoming a good human being, right? That you pretended to be a girl just so you can talk to girls? That when I stopped replying to you you decided to take this direction? It's so funny that you assume that I can't use those messages to completely prove that whatever you're projecting onto me is exactly the sort of stuff you said and want to do yourself. I won't drop down to that level though nor do I have the time to do so. Laga reh bhai, my innocence and my reputation here speaks for itself. Nothing typed out by your lying hands can break it down.


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

adenosine jo kah rahy ho vo sabit kar kay dekhao . kahna main kya jata hae . kuch to kahna hai tumnay apni bezati chupanay kay liay . kya story banai hae . time ka bahana kahin aor ja kay banao baray ay tum masroof . aor zahir hae tmharay jaisay jo tmhary sath milay huay haen unhon nay tmhara haq main nahe bolna to phir kisnay bolna hae . pura group hae yahan tum jaisay beghairt logon ka laikin tum sab say upar ho bhai tumsay koe nai jeet sakta beghrti main . masla to un larkiyon ko parta hae jo tmhari mithi baton main aa jati haen . dosron ki behnon ko apni behn smjhta to aj aisa kamina aor beghairt na hota . bara aya time nahe hae . aor berniesandals tera chamcha .


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

Respected Moderator, I hope I won't be considered too presumptuous when I say that you need to take one more step out of your comfort zone and start paying heed to what needs to be checked rather than just being concerned about CERTAIN people here. Hopefully, you get the idea.

P.S. No offense or disrespect intended even though it totally seems that way.


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

adenosine to hae hee dil phaink kabhe kisi kath to kabhi kisi kay sath laikin aimer ny heran kardia hae . kamal karti ho . yay forum is liay bnaya hua hae tum logon nay ? aor adenosine ki khamoshi yahee btati hae kay ab yay sharminda hae apni harkaton py . isky pas ab koi jawab nahe dainay kay liay .


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Bro what even is this thread


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

yay tumharay characterless dost ki asliat hae jo yahan vulgar harkatain karta hae adenosine . aor ab aimer bhe isi kaam ka hissa hae .


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hae koe yahan pay jo aimer ky kirdar ki gawahi daita ho nae to phir usko yahan par bann ho jana chahiay


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

main yay btana chahta hon kis trah adenosine ne mjay aimer ka bataya aor us par ilzam lagany ka kaha . yay pahlay girls sy batain karta hae aor jab dosti ho jati hae to phir unhi kay baray main ghalat batain karta hae aor unko phaswata hae . yay iski adat hae isnay poora gang banaya hua hae apny jaison ka . iski larkiyon kay baray neyat boht khrab hoti hae parhai ko bahana banata hae aor andar sy neyat khrab . han magar baatain boht pyar sy karta hae sab sy . mainay isko mana kia tha aimer ko beech main na lao apny ganday maksad main laikin usnay kaha kay aimer acha time pas hae aor usko shak bhe nahe hoga kay is sab kay peechy main hon . iska to shok hae yay sab ab bhugatna aimer ko par raha hae jabkay uski koe khaas ghalti nahe


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Lol man it's not even funny anymore. The guy doesn't realize I have his messages in my inbox and all the crap that he is falsely accusing me of is something he himself is into, and I legit have proof of that in all the messages he sent me. It's so entertaining now. Do you really want me to post screenshots of the crap you've flooded my inbox with? What sort of a skill does it take to troll to such degrees? Gotta applaud your dedication man

Even if we try to read your posts seriously, you're literally spitting out claims and claims and claims and accussation like wow man, where is the proof of everything you're saying? The only obscenities on this forum are your own posts and presence, honestly.


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

prove your self adenosine


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

adenosine maan lo tumhary pas kahny ko kuch nahe . tumhari asliat khul chuki hae


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

adenosine sabit hogaya hae tumharay ilawa yahan par koe ghatiya harkatain nahe karta aor kitna giro gay tum . ab chor do larkiyon ki jaan aur tumhain milta kya hae masoom larkiyon ki bezaiti kara kay . apni koe behan nae hae tumhari . uskay sath chaho gay kay yay sab kuch ho jaisay tum dosron ki behnon kay sath kar rahay hoty ho vo bhae samjh kar tum say baat kar laiti hain aor tum unhi ko zaleel karany lag jatay ho . kyun unki zaati zindagi say khailtay ho . koe sharam hoti hae akhir .


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone here who studies at Aku???

- - - Updated - - -



aimer said:


> Respected Moderator, I hope I won't be considered too presumptuous when I say that you need to take one more step out of your comfort zone and start paying heed to what needs to be checked rather than just being concerned about CERTAIN people here. Hopefully, you get the idea.
> 
> P.S. No offense or disrespect intended even though it totally seems that way.


Aimer do you study at Aku? I have to ask some questions.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

IqraAbbas said:


> Anyone here who studies at Aku???


Hey IqraAbbas, I study there. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

IqraAbbas said:


> Aimer do you study at Aku? I have to ask some questions.


No, I don't. So I'm afraid I can't help you girl.


----------



## medstudent5 (Jan 4, 2018)

adenosine aor aimer dono vulgar hain . adenosine sirf dramay karta hae . in dramon main he aimer phansi hue hae .


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

Adenosine how should I contact you?

- - - Updated - - -

And Aimer do you live in Karachi?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

IqraAbbas said:


> Adenosine how should I contact you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And Aimer do you live in Karachi?


Hey feel free to email me at [email protected] I might take a while before replying as life at AKU is quite engaging, but I'll try my best to get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

Aimer does adenosine study at Aku?


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

IqraAbbas said:


> And Aimer do you live in Karachi?


I can't see how's that related but no, I don't live in Karachi.

- - - Updated - - -



IqraAbbas said:


> Aimer does adenosine study at Aku?


Yes he does, duh. Didn't you notice his reply to your post


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

Can I ask him my questions?


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

IqraAbbas said:


> Can I ask him my questions?


Of course you can. You don't need to have my consent lol. Ask him whatever you'd like to know. He will surely be of help to you.


----------



## khanh09hk (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey man, ignoring the side show going on in the replies section, please do refer to my blog for this I've got full in depth info about this matter... studyingmedicinepakistan.blogspot.com


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

adenosine is misusing this forum


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

Adenosine is misusing this forum ban adenosine


----------

